# Backflow Prevention Assembly installer recommendations



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Must be licensed and insured.

Gonna get mine done and out of the way.


In Hurricane Ivan many with a well, on a pressure tank system could simply take a garden hose from the well and connect to a hose bib on the house. Turn off the meter valve at the street and you had water to flush and bath. My generator provided power for my well. It was not connected to the house, as I did not have a pressure tank system.

However, I know many that did this.

Mine was used allot, fill the swimming pool, make ice in the freezer for the elderly neighbors to keep their insulin cool, many carried home 5 gallon buckets, many came every night and took backyard showers under the garden hose.

Mine was not connected to the house. But my buddy installed a pressure tank system on his house, and did not need to carry buckets to the commode.

When the water was restored weeks later, the homeowner would then disconnect the garden hose. Turn on the valve at the meter, and then flush his own system.

This back-flow prevention assembly would not allow your well water to enter the main water line. 

I am looking to comply.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Any ECUA personnel on this site? Huh? Huh?

Who are you going to get to install yours??

Come on buddy speak up, or text me, you got the number.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Down's plumbing


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Contact ECUA and they will give you a list and what type BPP is acceptable. I just had a new one put it. Bought it on EBAY. I used Sam Menezes. He saved me a lot of money.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I wish I could help. I have installed them from 3/4" to 24" at the water tanks on Pensacola Beach. I'll try to find someone to come do it for you. Just PM me your address. My father sells them also so they are easy to get.


----------

